# Tim Wells' Close Call with Death



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As you may know, PT member SHampton has done some coyote hunting with Tim Wells of Relentless Pursuit. While in Africa, Tim dropped a camera from his perch in a tree and climbed down to retrieve it. When he got down on the ground, the spear fell from the tree and went through his thigh. We wish him a speedy recovery and if you want to see his graphic, self-video of the ordeal, it is here: http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/09/09/tim-wells-relentless-pursuit-impaled-spear-hunt-gone-wrong/


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh no! I love his hunting videos. I'll check out the video. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

A very lucky Tim Wells. Knowing what to do in this situation, saved his life. Incredible, that he was able to stay alert and even film what could have been his last episode of Relentless. One reason I always go extra prepared whenever hunting alone. Been there and done that, with a bad fall and banged up leg. Things happen, so we all need to be extra careful, whenever we're out alone. Wish you a speedy recovery Tim and we'll be watching you next season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shampton just had surgery as well. A speedy recovery for both.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope he wasn't messing with that spear of his.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said....... His wife told me yesterday that he's being a PITA in recovery.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That's what she said....... His wife told me yesterday that he's being a PITA in recovery.


Aren't all males? I got REEMED out when I cut the tip of my finger off with a mandolin and got caught finishing slicing the batch of pickles that same night. Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

